# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: خطا در کد

## black1989

با سلام

من یک کد جاوا اسکریپت جهت رفرش سایت بعد از 1 ثانیه و به مدت یک بار نوشتم اما در جایی از آن خطای syntax دریافت میکنم.دوستان کسی هست بتونه کد رو نگاه کنه و مشکلش رو بهم بگه؟ ممنون میشم


window.addEventListener('load', () => {
    if(!window.localStorage.getItem("reload")) setTimeout(() => {
        window.localStorage.setItem("reload", "true");
        window.location.reload();
    }, 1000)
});


window.addEventListener('unload',()=>{
    window.localStorage.removeItem("reload");
})

----------


## plague

دوست عزیز مشکل داری اطلاعات کامل بزار مشخصا  اررورت رو بگو وگرنه چجوری میشه کمکت کرد ؟

----------

